# EMS providers surrender.....



## DT4EMS (Jul 26, 2007)

You have to be kidding me.....................

http://www.pressargus.com/articles/2007/07/26/news/news02.txt


----------



## Epi-do (Jul 26, 2007)

That is absolutely ridiculous!


----------



## Summit (Jul 26, 2007)

It is ridiculous that they would go after the EMTs! Van Buren should issue a citation and fine to the ambulance service.

A couple counties over, there is a FD that is hellbent on taking over EMS within their district (from the county EMS agency.) They purchased their own ambulances and have paramedics, but if they start fighting the county agency for patients, all hell will ensue and the payment supported EMS agency (which has to support the rest of the county) might not stay solvent. The county controls ambulance transport authority, so they said they'd fine the FD if they tried to transport.

That is a sensible exercise in power. One provider 911 is not always a bad thing.  If the county said they'd arrest the FD medics, that would be absurd just like that article.


----------



## knxemt1983 (Jul 26, 2007)

DT4EMS said:


> You have to be kidding me.....................
> 
> http://www.pressargus.com/articles/2007/07/26/news/news02.txt


to me that is sad situation, I would hate to work in a system that is more concerned with territorial boundaries than taking care of people. Unfortuneately that is what happens with for profit ems agancies. around here we have some territorial issues, but most know there lines and stay within them, and if one agency needs help we will call others in. I guess it's the nature of the biz, but it is still a load of crap imho


----------



## ffemt8978 (Jul 27, 2007)

Summit said:


> It is ridiculous that they would go after the EMTs! Van Buren should issue a citation and fine to the ambulance service.
> 
> A couple counties over, there is a FD that is hellbent on taking over EMS within their district (from the county EMS agency.) They purchased their own ambulances and have paramedics, but if they start fighting the county agency for patients, all hell will ensue and the payment supported EMS agency (which has to support the rest of the county) might not stay solvent. The county controls ambulance transport authority, so they said they'd fine the FD if they tried to transport.
> 
> That is a sensible exercise in power. One provider 911 is not always a bad thing.  If the county said they'd arrest the FD medics, that would be absurd just like that article.



If they really feel the need to arrest someone for this, it should be the nurse that called them.


----------



## bstone (Jul 27, 2007)

Insane. Completely insane. That county should be strung up. And their "laws".


----------



## Emtgirl21 (Jul 27, 2007)

OMG I actually lived about an hour from there last year. I can not believe that they actually issued warrants for their arrest. This is a prime example of ways the legal system is tied up and wasted! I have to say i'm outraged at my home state. WTF OVER!


----------



## Guardian (Jul 27, 2007)

thanks for posting this dt4ems.  I think I'm with everyone else on this.  It very well might be a legitimate concern, but why in the world would you have the paramedic and emt arrested?  Once they are cleared, I hope they get revenge in civil court.


----------



## Ridryder911 (Jul 28, 2007)

I am taking an opposite view. I am for exclusionary laws. Yes, it might be wrong to "arrest" the individual medics, but technically they were in the wrong that they "broke or violated the laws". 

Yes, their names will be vindicated and removed later as this is cleared. The need for exclusionary laws is needed in some areas. We have such and personally understand the need. 

The goal of EMS is to save lives and provide the best care possible to the citizens and area that they serve. Without proper funding it cannot be possible. Yes, EMS is a business, albeit saving lives is the goal it is still a business. 

We have such rulings and regulations that does not allow outside services to transport patients from out of our local hospital and residences without our (EMS) permission. We do however; allow services to bring patients to the local facilities. Such ordinances are to prevent other emergency and  non-emergency services coming in an provide services then receiving payment, thus reducing the financial availability of the local EMS. 

There is little value in EMS competition. Unfortunately, in this health care field, funding and volume is not warranted for multiple providers. As well, multiple providers in emergency crisis, usually only confuses the citizens and users of such systems. 

Again, this is appears to be a technicality. A poorly written law, that will probably be re-written, where the EMS will be fined instead of its staff members. Although, it may be difficult to point to a general service, without pin-pointing the individuals that committed the act. 

R/r 911


----------



## Jon (Jul 28, 2007)

RidRyder makes a good point.

I disagre with the individual providers being targeted,,, the punishment for this should be, perhaps, to fine the EMS agency... but going after the providers?

AngelCare talks of having a license for 2007 for that town... I think that point may get the whole case tossed.


----------



## LIFEGUARDAVIDAS (Jul 29, 2007)

Interesting. Just my humble opinion... I think there are two issues mixed in this case. One is the jurisdiction violation, the other one is the punishment. 

Jurisdictions and boundaries exist for a reason. Exceptions could happen when a certain agency needs assistance from other agencies, or if it is a life-threatening situation and an ambulance from another jursidiction is the closest/fastest option. -Then saving the life should be the priority and then the administrators could sit down and argue about it. -And bring lawyers if needed.

About the punishment, I think it was wrong to blame the EMS providers and not the ambulance service. In the other hand, they did violate an ordinance and it wasn't to save somebody's life (since it wasn't an emergency call). However, arresting them was too much. 

Again, just an opinion.

Guri


----------

